
Can Biology Class Reduce Racism? - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/07/us/race-biology-genetics.html
======
Bostonian
"COLORADO SPRINGS — Biology textbooks used in American high schools do not go
near the sensitive question of whether genetics can explain why African-
Americans are overrepresented as football players and why a disproportionate
number of American scientists are white or Asian.

But in a study starting this month, a group of biology teachers from across
the country will address it head-on. They are testing the idea that the
science classroom may be the best place to provide a buffer against the
unfounded genetic rationales for human difference that often become the basis
for racial intolerance.

At a recent training in Colorado, the dozen teachers who had volunteered to
participate in the experiment acknowledged the challenges of inserting the
combustible topic of race and ancestry into straightforward lessons on the
19th-century pea-breeding experiments of Gregor Mendel and the basic function
of the strands of DNA coiled in every cell."

There are scientists such as Richard Lynn and the late Arthur Jensen who do
think there are racial differences in intelligence, and there are scientists
who disagree with them. A science class should not cover a controversial topic
unless it can do so impartially and objectively, but it is clear from the
article that the people developing the new curriculum have made up their
minds.

